# reef donkeys



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Im trying to catch a some very large freshwater drum from shore in lake erie and was wondering If anyone has noticed a particular fly when fishing that may have produced more hookups for them and would like to share?
Any help would be appreciated.

Ive been using clousers and getting a few but nothing with any size to them yet...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I seem to have my best luck on a weighted cray-fish pattern.The ''Near-nuff'' has been a good one for me. I mainly fish moving water but drum everywhere seem to love crawdads. I also like the ''Stalcup Crazy-dad' but a dark rabbit strip or a Sculpin pattern may work just as well.
Good-Luck and Good-Fishing


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've only caught river ones but like garhtr said, cray fish type patterns seem to work well and just about anything with rubber legs. You'd probably do ok with a San Juan worm under an indicator also..


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Chart\white Clouser been the most productive every year.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks all. yea chartreuse and white has been what i've caught all my sheepheads on so far, but im going to definitely try some craw patterns to mix it up. And I think I may be getting a kayak today so this will probably change the way I can fish for these now also. I'm pretty excited about it but never been on one though...


----------

